# Welche Virtualisierungssoftware zur Konsolidierung?



## black321 (16. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
leider habe ich nicht sehr große Erfahrungen zum Thema Virtualisierung.

Kurz und einfach erklärt, möchte ich mehrere physikalische Server (DC, DHCP, DNS, FileServer fürs erste) auf einem Server laufen lassen. Nun kenne ich mich nicht so gut mit den verchiedenen Softwaremöglichkeiten aus (damit meine ich direkt >Hyper-V, Xen und VMWare ESXi<). 

Der ESXi 4.0 benötigt ja kein Wirtbetriebssystem (habe ich schon getestet und finde ich gut muss ich sagen). Wie sieht es mit Xen und HyperV aus? Muss ich da erst ein BS installieren und dann die Virtualisierungssoftware?

Welche Vor und Nachteile gibt es und welche Softeware ist leicht zu handhaben? Sind die Lösungen wirkllich kostenlos (im Bezug auf mein Vorhaben siehe oben)?  

Bitte um Antworten 
Danke Gruß Black321


----------



## black321 (17. Februar 2011)

kann denn wirklich keiner helfen? 
Es kennen sich doch bestimmt eineige von euch damit aus...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

lass dir ein bisschen mehr Zeit, die Virtualisierungsexperten werden schon auf deine Frage antworten 
Da ich in ein paar Minuten Feierabend habe, hier mal ein paar Grundsätzliche Infos über Xen und Hyper-V:

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Xen
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Hyper-V

Gruß
BK


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Februar 2011)

Hier hast du nen Vergleich..vielleicht hilft der dir http://www.tecchannel.de/server/vir...oft_hyper_v_vmware_esxi_und_citrix_xenserver/


----------



## Sinac (21. Februar 2011)

Hyper-V läuft auf Windows 2008 (core- oder full) und XEN kommt als Thin-Hypervisor ähnlich ESXi, wobei die Dom-0 etwas sperrig ist. Ich persönlich würde dir ESXi empfehlen, VMware ist was Servervirtualisierung angeht am weitesten vorne.

Kleiner Tipp: DCs solltest Du in der VM neu aufsetzen, P2V kann hier Probleme machen.


----------



## black321 (22. Februar 2011)

hallo,
danke für die Antwort Sinac.

Stimmt es denn wirklich, dass Xen und ESXi kostenlos sind (also in den dünnsten Versionen)?
Und vorallem wie sieht es aus im Unternehmen?

gibt es weitere vergleichbare Tools? Oder sind die oben genannten schon das Beste was man bekommt (abgesehen von den Kosten)? 

Gruß


----------



## Sinac (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, das stimmt wirklich. Für ESXi stand-alone musst du dich lediglich registrieren und kannst es dann auch kommerziell einsetzen. Jegliche Cluster-features wie HA, DRS und FT fehler natürlich da du kein vCenter Server hast. Bei XEN sieht es ähnlich aus.

Gruß


----------



## black321 (22. Februar 2011)

ok thx,

habe mich da ja schon registriert und wie gesagt den ESXi schon mal getestet. Habe aber gedacht dass es nur eine trial version war die ich runtergeladen habe die nach 60 tagen abläuft. mh naja ok.

würde die kostenlose variante von VMWare und XEN für mein Vorhaben >>DC, DHCP, DNS, FileServer zu konsolodieren<< genügen? worauf sollte ich achten ? 

Bin da ein wenig unsicher wegen der Sicherheit des neuen Systems (Ausfall Redundanz, Datensicherung auf unser SAN oder NAS)


----------



## Sinac (22. Februar 2011)

Klar, wenn der Server genug Ressourcen hat ist das für ESXi kein Problem - aber Zaubern kannst du mit Virtualisierung natürlich auch nicht. Der Server ist natürlich ein single-point-of-failure, schau dir mal das GhettoVCB Script an, damit kannst du Sicherungen von VMs ziehen:
http://www.virtuallyghetto.com/2010/07/script-updated-ghettovcb-and.html


----------



## black321 (23. Februar 2011)

danke sinac!

Wie sollte ich das ganze System laufen lassen? redundant? um eine höhere Sicherheit beim Ausfall zu haben? Ich meine wenn die ganzen Systeme ausfallen dann würde es ja im Produktivbetrieb Probleme geben (kein Internet und und und....) 
oder gibt es da andere Varianten und Tricks?

ist der vSphere Client von VMWare auch kostenfrei**** vCenter ist mit Kosten verbunden bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der vSphere?!

Gruß


----------

